

Supreme Court justices appear conflicted over Aereo copyright case - Varcht
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-scotus-aereo-20140423,0,2375336.story

======
yaur
From the NYT article on this: “Your technological model,” Chief Justice John
G. Roberts Jr. told Aereo’s lawyer, “is based solely on circumventing legal
prohibitions that you don’t want to comply with.”

I hate to uses loaded terms, but it seems like we are about to see some
legislating from the bench.

